# hi!!!



## amyminicooper (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey everyone! Although I keep the African soft fur rats, not fancy mice I hope everyone can help me sort out my issues with these guys haha


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hello! I love ASFs too


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, I used to breed ASF's too about 5 yrs ago. Now you cannot find them in my area


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

